# Mental Enhancement Supplements



## babyhulk (Jul 7, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone had any experience or recommendations on Bacopi Monnieri. Supposed to actually help with memory formation after several weeks even in young people such as myself. Increased nerve ending formations in the brain. Reduces anxiety (a lot of things do, but never a bad thing for me), and has antioxidant properties (like everything else we hear about). But, I'm mainly interested in the mental aspect of things here so any other supplement suggestions are welcome. Thanks.

-babyhulk


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 7, 2014)

Interesting. I've not used it before.

PubMed sez "Maybe".

WebMD takes an even more ambiguous position. 

Anecdotally, lots of folks claiming its effectiveness for anti-anxiety. Demonstrating enhanced cognitive capabilities is much harder to quantify obviously.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 7, 2014)

Yea. Doesn't seem to be too much literature on it. And I had never even heard of it until yesterday. Core Hard, Rhodiola Rosea, and Caffeine are some things I'm using now and the synergy is AMAZING. I could make an entire post on it. So I'm just looking around to see if anything else actually works. Thanks 
-babyhulk


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know a thing about the product you have asked about, so I can't comment on that.
I do know that Gingko is a good standby, and I take it daily.
I have tried, and like are Noopept, by LGI. It seems to give a good mental boost, and a sense of alertness, without stimulant side effects. It does keep me up, so plan before bedtime.
Jamie Lewis has two nootropics out at the Chaos and Pain website. I have  a bottle of his Genius on my shelf, I have taken one dose on an off day, can't really give it a fair review. But the ingredients look solid, I like his work, so I'll support and plug his products.


----------



## Onrek (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been really into the subject on and off over the past few years, and here's some of my star choices-

Ginkgo Biloba 
Gotu Kola
Piracetam + Oxiracteam combo (my current favorite)
Maca
DMAE 
Noopept

Those personally I've found out of my never ending testing to have the most profound-over-time cognitive benefits.

I'd do some reading on any and/or all of those at some point.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 8, 2014)

Just get married...your decision making ability will not matter at that point.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't fix stupid


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 8, 2014)

Oldebull, Genius literally contains Methamphetamine and Mescaline lol. Don't think it's in very high amounts or even enough to be noticed. But look up the ingredients and their constituents. You'll be surprised haha. Good post though
Onrek, thanks for all the great suggestions. I looked all of them up and some I've recently stumbled upon myself. I now have a list of 10 supplements I would like to use for mental enhancements. Unfortunately, I think I might have a hard time finding some of these weird herbs and such lol. But that is another night of searching.
Sorry BigGameHunter, don't think marriage will be something for me for quite a while...if ever haha. 
But thanks for the posts and information guys. Appreciate it. 

-babyhulk


----------

